# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  software visual basic 6.0

## vietthuongmusic

ai có phần mềm lập trình visual basic 6.0 thì cho mình với mình đang cần nó để lập trình,gần thi tới nơi rồi giúp mình với , nếu được thì cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## love2806

Chaj đất, mình nghĩ bạn ra quầy bán CD là ok mà, [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], nó ở trong bộ Visual Studio đó...!

----------


## Mr_Dam

Bạn ra của hàng CD ROM mà mua !nó có cả bộ cho bạn 7k

----------


## manhhung2206

trời ơi!chuyện nhỏ mà bạn!

----------


## yeubongda1102

*uhm đúng rồi nhưng nhiều nơi hok có CD đấu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] nên ai có thì share ch0 bạn ý [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
*

----------


## kingkonghn

cảm ơn nhưng mà mình có rồi, mới down được bộ visual 2008 luôn rồi,mà có cái là dung lượng lớn wa ko share nha,bạn nào thích thì lên mạng tìm mà down về

----------


## truongseomxh24

Mình đang cần phần mềm VBA nhưng cửa hàng thì không có bán bởi vì mình ở vùng biên mà ! Bạn nào có link chỉ giúp mình nhé ! CẢm ơn rất nhiều !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## fpicseo

bạn có thể cho mình biết linh của visual ko ?.minh cung dang can toi no thanks very much!

----------


## xvietsao

trời ơi VBA có sẵn trong microsoft office rùi bạn oi.
chúc ban thành công

----------

